# waves



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i need a good website for wave forecast. wade, hal? none of this inshore crap either. i need stuff from 50-100 miles out. thanks


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/flm.html

Look around on here. I saw wave forcasts the other day when I was playing around.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

https://www.navo.navy.mil/cgi-bin/graphic.pl/metoc/40/21/0-0-1/4


----------

